# Original Boxed Soundstream "The Continuum"



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Rare Limited Soundstream Continuum w/ Box + Clean Bench Report | eBay

SUPER nice shape. I'm debating back and forth on whether or not I should grab it. But this needs to be passed on.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

That sure is pretty! I would be a player but I just picked up a Reference 705 earlier in the month.


----------

